# Trend 'Do's'a nd 'Don'ts'... Post your Opinion



## Californian (Mar 5, 2004)

Is it a "*do*" or a "*don't*" ... what's your opinion? 1. Super low-rise jeans 2. Bell bottoms 3. bell-sleeved , 70's-style tops 4. chunky hair highlights 5. Terry sweatsuits 6. Having a brand name printed across butt part of your sweats &lt;img src=http://img28.photobucket.com/albums/v84/sb-ca-ryan/juicy.jpg&gt; 7. Hair extensions 8. Tattoos 9. Nose Piercing 10. Glitter makeup 11. Chunky shoes


----------



## alittleweirdo (Mar 5, 2004)

Here are my thoughts:

1. I like low-rise jeans, but not so low that anything shows! and definitely wear low-rise underwear with these






2. I like bell bottoms and flares.

3. love bell-sleeves! I have a couple shirts with small, bell sleeves and other with bigger, drapy sleeves

4. don't care for highlights, but they look ok on some people

5. Terry sweatsuits seem ok for working out or lounging around at home, but I don't like these in public (not flattering on most shapes)

6. dont' care for this trend either. Maybe if you're in jr. high or high school, but goofy on others.

7. I've seen hair extensions that look pretty natural, so I think that's up to the individual. Personally I have naturally long hair





8. I don't care for tatoos, especially really big and obvious ones. and I would never get one since I scar easily.

9. I don't mind nose piercings that are small studs, but don't care for nose rings.

10. Glitter is fun! Just make sure it stays where you put it, and you don't have glitter all over your face.

11. chunky shoes can be fun, but I don't think they are as popular now. I wore platforms a couple of summers ago, but prefer flat sandals or tennis shoes right now.

Originally Posted by *Californian* Is it a "*do*" or a "*don't*" ... what's your opinion?
1. Super low-rise jeans

2. Bell bottoms

3. bell-sleeved , 70's-style tops

4. chunky hair highlights

5. Terry sweatsuits

6. Having a brand name printed across butt part of your sweats





7. Hair extensions

8. Tattoos

9. Nose Piercing

10. Glitter makeup

11. Chunky shoes


----------



## Geek (Mar 5, 2004)

Is it a "*do*" or a "*don't*" ... what's your opinion? 



Quote:


1. Super low-rise jeans 



(LOVE THESE, sexy) 



Quote:


2. Bell bottoms 



(ehhhhh just ok) 



Quote:


3. bell-sleeved , 70's-style tops 



(hate these) 



Quote:


4. chunky hair highlights 



(have NO idea what this is) 



Quote:


5. Terry sweatsuits 


(My Bigtime favorite, Reija has some and I love them) 



Quote:


6. Having a brand name printed across butt part of your sweats 



(love it) 



Quote:


7. Hair extensions 



(Noooo NOT) 



Quote:


8. Tattoos 



(really dont care for Tats that much on girls) 



Quote:


9. Nose Piercing 



(nasty) 



Quote:


10. Glitter makeup 



(porn, but LOVE) 



Quote:


11. Chunky shoes 



(No clue what this is)


----------



## allisong (Mar 5, 2004)

1. Super low-rise jeans-If you can pull them off,go for it!

2. Bell bottoms-I'll answer 2&amp;3 together.These should stay where they belong..in the '70's

3. bell-sleeved , 70's-style tops-See#2

4. chunky hair highlights-they look to obvious

5. Terry sweatsuits-They've gotten cuter over the years

6. Having a brand name printed across butt part of your sweats-Never!!





7. Hair extensions-I'd rather grow it myself

8. Tattoos-I've got a few..Very addictive

9. Nose Piercing-Looks good on few

10. Glitter makeup-Disco is dead!

11. Chunky shoes-only way I can wear heels..LOL


----------



## maiho (Mar 5, 2004)

this is the ultimate "dont"

super duper low rise jeans, but your thong is high rise. can u say gross. No body wants to see your thong.

Big "juicy" word on your butt. Big no no for me

Thats about it. But if anything else makes u feel good and you know how to wear it and you can make it look good then its a definite "do"

Originally Posted by *Californian* Is it a "*do*" or a "*don't*" ... what's your opinion?
1. Super low-rise jeans

2. Bell bottoms

3. bell-sleeved , 70's-style tops

4. chunky hair highlights

5. Terry sweatsuits

6. Having a brand name printed across butt part of your sweats





7. Hair extensions

8. Tattoos

9. Nose Piercing

10. Glitter makeup

11. Chunky shoes


----------



## allisong (Mar 5, 2004)

LOL Juicy is definitely not a proper adjective to write across someones rear..Just seems very wrong**Ewwww**

Originally Posted by *maiho* this is the ultimate "dont" super duper low rise jeans, but your thong is high rise. can u say gross. No body wants to see your thong. Big "juicy" word on your butt. Big no no for me Thats about it. But if anything else makes u feel good and you know how to wear it and you can make it look good then its a definite "do"


----------



## Californian (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL, Alisong!!!!!!!!! Anything desribing steak or jello should not go on one's ass in my opinion. ^5


----------



## Tinydancer (Mar 6, 2004)

1. Super low-rise jeans - Only if you have a flat tummy.

2. Bell bottoms - Very cute!

3. bell-sleeved , 70's-style tops - Love em, I love the hippy 70's look

4. chunky hair highlights - Its a look

5. Terry sweatsuits - Only if you're hanging in. People who wear sweats all the time gave up





6. Having a brand name printed across butt part of your sweats - I don't provide free advertising

7. Hair extensions - As long as its not weaved into some monstrosity.

8. Tattoos - None for me

9. Nose Piercing - Had it done 15 years ago

10. Glitter makeup - Cute on younger girls

11. Chunky shoes - Maybe 5 years ago

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;


----------



## Geek (Mar 6, 2004)

OMG this was funny!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 6, 2004)

1. Very low jeans- yes high rise thong with these is bad





2. Bell Bottoms- I like a little flare but too much is too much (too 70s)

3. Bell sleeved tops- not for me. I don't care for this style

4. Chunky Highlights- looks great on some people if done right

5.Terry Sweatsuits- look cute at the beach with a bikini

6. Having a brand name printed accross butt part of your sweats- high school style

7. Hair Extensions- can look great on some people if not over done

8. Tattoos- picture your skin with a tattoo when you are 60...ewwww

9. Nose Piercing- a little stud somewhat goes but rings are nasty. Don't care for the pierced look in general.

9. Glitter makeup- a little glitter is ok

10. Chunky shoes- I prefer flip flops


----------



## Geek (Mar 16, 2004)

Hahahahah JUST LIKE ME Steve, I have no idea what those are......... 



Quote:


4. chunky hair highlights -- huh?


----------



## Californian (Mar 16, 2004)

For Your hair edification ... (heh heh) here is an *example of chunky highlights*. They can be defined as thick bands of hair that are lightened in a way that is more obvious and less natural looking then the thin streaks that are naturally made by the sun.

Skinny highlighted sections create a look that is natural; chunky highlights are more dramatic. Here's a few pics for ya:

CHunky Highlights ----&gt;





Natural looking highlights ----&gt;





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hahahahah JUST LIKE ME Steve, I have no idea what those are.........


----------



## Californian (Mar 16, 2004)

hahahha ROAR hahahha. You need to post more. You are funny. Thanks for my first laugh of the day!!!





Calif.

hahahaha still!

Originally Posted by *Steve* Thanks for the clarification. I was thinking that the grey hairs on my chest could be considered chunky hair highlights, or better put "chunky, hair highlights"...


----------



## diamonds (Mar 24, 2004)

i will tell you this i dont like#5unless it has a name or something printed across the but. I dont like#8 or 9 either


----------



## Californian (Mar 24, 2004)

A girl who definately knows her mind!

Originally Posted by *diamonds* i will tell you this i dont like#5unless it has a name or something printed across the but. I dont like#8 or 9 either


----------



## Geek (Apr 25, 2004)

HEY FREAK! How are ya, WELCOME TO MuT! YOu should introduce yourself in the General CHit Chat forum here and letus know who ya are!












Originally Posted by *FreakLikeYou* 

1. Super low-rise jeans: Not crazy about them personally but a lower rise is alrite

2. Bell bottoms: dont. I like em wide but not flared

3. bell-sleeved , 70's-style tops: kinda hate these to be honest





4. chunky hair highlights: hate these too (im a ray of sunshine



)

5. Terry sweatsuits: cute cute cute! like someone said not the most flattering thing around but if you can pull them off go for it

6. Having a brand name printed across butt part of your sweats: If your comfortable with the state of your ass go for it!

7. Hair extensions: Totally personal choice, they can look really nice

8. Tattoos: for self expression sake sure, but doing that to yourself to be trendy..





9. Nose Piercing: over

10. Glitter makeup: shimmerys nice, chunky glitter not so much

11. Chunky shoes: Id say in


----------



## Geek (Apr 27, 2004)

GREAT, looking forward to having you here.





Originally Posted by *FreakLikeYou* 

thanks Tony! Ill make sure to pop in and say hi. For someone with no money im a real product junkie so I know im gonna love it here


----------



## GR8FISCH (Apr 30, 2004)

nada, zero, ziplock, 0, 86 the whole schmeer.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 30, 2004)

Originally Posted by *GR8FISCH* nada, zero, ziplock, 0, 86 the whole schmeer. No glitter? Awww...that's no fun! Gotta love glitter! Everything in moderation. LOL


----------



## Geek (Apr 30, 2004)

Does this INCLUDE alchohol?





Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* 

Everything in moderation.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 30, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Does this INCLUDE alchohol? Sure...
Are you shocked? LOL


----------



## Californian (Apr 30, 2004)

Originally Posted by *GR8FISCH* nada, zero, ziplock, 0, 86 the whole schmeer. Oh come on! Putting "Juicy" on your butt is so hip. Can you think of a better phrase? j/k


----------

